# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Smart Gym Glove, intelligent wearable pair of gloves, ActoFit Wearables, Mumbai, India

## Airicist

Developer - ActoFit Wearables

----------


## Airicist

Oxstren official video

Published on Jul 18, 2015




> Worlds first Smart Workout Gloves; empowering improvement in workout forms. Smart dynamic coaching, complete fitness tracking and biometrics analysis in real time.

----------

